# Sony xav-602bt stuck on loading screen



## Zaman_786 (Jan 18, 2017)

Hi my Sony xav-602bt is stuck on the loading screen can remove a cd but will not get passed the loading screen and after a while will reboot and do the same thing any ideas on how this can be fixed thanks


----------

